# iMac G5 not picking up internal speakers



## CharlieJ (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello,
I am back on the forums .
My iMac G5 is not picking up the internal speakers.
When I press one of the volume buttons it displays as normal, but with a cross below the rectangles.
In audio midi setup it says 'Input is not supported' and 'output is not supported'.
In the System Profiler it says 'No Built in audio'
I have tried pressing alt+command+o+f in startup then typing "reset-all" and alt+command+p+r and count 3 chimes. This had no effect.
Please help me as I really need my sound back.
Help will be much appricated.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2007)

The only other option might be to reset the SMU on the iMac.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 18, 2007)

I tried that and it didnt work. Please Help!


----------



## 30tooo (Mar 18, 2007)

I had trouble with my G5 isight when listening to realplayer . Again I could not get sound . I found a bit of info that suggested I should fire up garage band and then quit it straight away . It worked a treat . It might work for you , hope it does .


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 18, 2007)

30tooo said:


> I had trouble with my G5 isight when listening to realplayer . Again I could not get sound . I found a bit of info that suggested I should fire up garage band and then quit it straight away . It worked a treat . It might work for you , hope it does .



Ah ha I think I have found my problem, when I open garageband it displays the message:

*CoreAudio:*
Selected Driver not found.
(-10202)


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 19, 2007)

Please Help me I need these speakers working


----------



## albloom (Mar 19, 2007)

Go back to Audio Midi Setup. Ensure that output is "Built-in Audio."
Ensure that Audio Output is set at 44100Hz and 2ch16-bit.

That should do it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm... that was easier than I thought.
Reinstalled Tiger


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 19, 2007)

albloom said:


> Go back to Audio Midi Setup. Ensure that output is "Built-in Audio."
> Ensure that Audio Output is set at 44100Hz and 2ch16-bit.
> 
> That should do it.



Na, Audio Mini Setup wasnt picking them up either it was to do with my driver. thanks anyway


----------



## Tommo (Mar 19, 2007)

If you have re-installed Tiger and still get the same symptoms I would have to say it is probably a hardware fault. I don't know if Techtools or any other diagnostic software will help, otherwise give Apple Support a call.

Probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------

